# So do you want a 1/350 TOS E or not!



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I know that a lot of us (myself included) spend A LOT of time here on these boards voicing our wishes and opinions about wanting a 1/350 scale (among other Trek subjects) TOS Enterprise. Many people have great opinions and reasons why RC2/Amt/Ertl/PL should do such a kit.

Many have also said 'I wonder if they know these boards even exist'.

I think that the flaw in this logic is that it puts the responsibility on 'them' seeking 'us' out to find out what we want. When in reality, its up to us to tell them what we want.
I usually only hang out here on hobbytalk but we all know that there are pleny of other boards like Cults boards, Starship Modelers boards and a whole host of others so that we may not even know about. And the people on those boards are probably saying similar things. But it would be a full time job to have sombody monitor every board they could in a 8 hour day. And I think we all know that that just ain't gonna happen.
While it was wonderful that Dave and Lisa and Chris hung/hang out on these boards and that we had a 'direct line' to some of the people who helped make the decisions of a company like Polar Lights, but those days are kind of passed.

If you/we really truly want to give a 1/350 TOS Enterprise (or any Trek subject) the best chance of becoming reality, then we have to write directly to RC/2 and tell them. Back in the old days I used to pen a letter to Amt/Ertl about every 9 to 12 months on Trek (and Star Wars) subjects. At that time, Tom Walsh (then product manager) told me that they had a little formula, that for every letter they recieved that reflected the views of about 200 people. Basically 1 out of 200 people wanting the same thing actually got off their butts and put a letter in the mail to them. This was all before e:mail and websites where you could hit a 'contact' button and send them a quick little message that gets briefly read by someone and quickly deleted (and probably forgotten).

Thats why in this electronic day and age that I feel a physical letter is even more poignant and powerful. It arrives in the mail, goes to the intended person and is read. Once read, it is still there on this persons desk unless they again 'physically' throw it away. Much harder to discard than simply hitting a delete key. 

The original Star Trek series was saved by a (now famous) letter writing campaign.

I'd like to encourage everyone whos ever voiced their wishes for a 1/350 TOS Enterprise to take the time to write a letter and physically drop it in the mail to RC/2 Polar Lights.

Keep the letter brief and positive. Calling them names or calling previous models crap won't accomplish anything and quicky speed your letter to the 'circular file'.
While I would certainly love to see Thomas Sasser involved in the project, unless you request it, due to the larger corporate enviroment, that concept of bringing in a 'outside' designer may be a little 'out of the box' for them.
It would certainly make me sad to have RC/2 PL actually do a 1/350 TOS E and have it be the same calibur as previous TOS E offerings done by AMT/Ertl.

To me, since Sept 2006 is the 40th anniversary of Star Trek and since we've seen how long it takes to take a kit from concept to shelf now is the time write them. Especially if they are happy with sales of the recently released refit.

So, for one evening, instead of spending 2 hours posting your wishes here, write a letter to RC/2 drop it in the mail (better sooner than later) and hopefully a 1/350 TOS Enterprise (that is as accurate as the refit) might become a reality.

If your someone who also frequents the other boards and feels this post is worthy, please feel free to repost it there.

The 1/350 TOS E may never become a reality, but if you write, you can't say you didn't do your part when you had the chance.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Great idea. I think John P has already sent a letter, so if he has RC2's address handy maybe he could post it here.

Ross


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Here's a tip.

If you know the name of the person you are sending your letter to, and you put it in the opening part with the person's title and work address,

*DON'T *start your letter with:

Dear Sir or Madam;

Huzz


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

*Letter writing*

Definately plan on sending a snail mail letter.

Use a specific name - send a seperate copy, custom addressed, if you get two different names.

Include demographic information:
Tell them who you are
How old you are
Give them an idea of how much you make in a year (an estimate)
Tell them how many family members there are in your house, and how many build models

Buying history:
Tell them, briefly, how many kits you've bought in the past. Which kits you've bought multiple times, and why. And briefly list which kits you would buy.

All of the above is important information. But be sure to be precise, pleasant, and above all SPELL-CHECK, before printing and sending.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I did indeed, and I even directed them to the afformentioned message boards.



> RC2
> Highways 136 & 20
> PO Box 500
> Dyersville, IA
> ...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I wonder if Dave Meltzner could give some insight as to whether this would work. I would hate to go through this trouble only to find they are not listening or paying attention. However, if a writing campaign could help, I would send a snail mail letter as well.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

This can only help, Opus.

Someone there has to be scracthing their heads as to why some kits sell out (TOS 1/1000, Refit 1/350), and others sit on the shelves (Scorpion).


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

The Scorpion...One question...Why was this even considered? seriously.....was it a package deal...:"we'll let make that but you have to make this too".there are 6 of these at my local wal-mart and theyve been there a while.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Dave explained it once. Doing kits from current movies and TV shows is a crap shoot, especially if said movie is still in production when the kit is being designed. You're hoping that the movie will be good and the kit will sell as a result. You don't have the benefit of hindsight like you do with Classic Trek, or even TNG/DS9 era stuff. As we all know, Nemesis tanked worse than Trek 5, but at that point, the kit was already on its way.

You can't un-ring the bell.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Here's mine, it'll be mailed tomorrow (Wednesday):


RC2
Highways 136 & 20
PO Box 500
Dyersville, IA
52040-0500

Dear Favorite Model Company,

I want to thank you for producing the Polar Lights 1/350th scale Star Trek U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701-A kit! It is a Star Trek fan's dream of a kit! So BIG, and soooo detailed! It's engineered so well to be adaptable to lighting and ease of construction! This kit makes the little Bandai kits look like toys! I have only bought one for myself so far, but as soon as my finances allow, I plan to buy a couple more so that I can model not only the 1701-A, but also the original 1701 Refit from the first Star Trek movie. The third one I will store safely away with the other Polar Lights extras I've bought over the last few years, so as to have a little joy put away for my old age. (I'm 49 right now, but that's not old!)

I'd also like to extend the thanks of my friend Robin and his wife, who live in Wales, in the United Kingdom. I have sent several of the Polar Lights 1/1000th scale Original Series Enterprise and Klingon D-7 kits along with one of the 1/350th NCC-1701-A kits. He is beside himself with happiness, too. We are both the same age, and both love Star Trek. (We also share a love of the old Gerry Anderson TV series, Fireball XL5, but that's for another letter...)

So, there's the heaps of well-deserved praise, now here's the plea:

PLEASE continue to make more 1/350th and 1/1000th scale Star Trek model kits! If possible, please continue to have Thomas Sasser design them. He is the best thing that could happen to Star Trek modeling. I'd LOVE to have a 1/350th Original Series Enterprise designed by Mr. Sasser. If you've ever seen the Starship Exeter website, Thomas has provided them with some of their filming models!

Many thanks for listening to my raving, and many fervent hopes for RC2's continued success!

Yours sincerely,

Larry Fugate
100 South Pollard Avenue
Manito, IL 61546
[email protected]


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Does know the name of an actual person to which we might address out letters? Just wondering.

Brad.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Get a name of an actual person of department even, and I'll have my letter in the mail.

Joe


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Agreed, if you can find me the name of someone to specifically write to at RC2, then I will immediately write according to your good suggestions. Otherwise I agree that a generic 'Dear Sir/Madam' may be less effective.

ClubT, in all, I think it's a great idea to write in a positive manner, I believe it can only make matters better compared to not writing at all or sending letters full of ill-feeling.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

The letter writing campaign sounds like a GREAT idea... but shouldn't you be sending the letter to a targeted individual. Peter Henseler is the President of RC2, and/or Curtis Stoelting is the CEO and is on the Board of Directors. It is probably a board level decision to get out of plastic kits, so it will have to go through them again if that decision is to be changed. I found the '04 Annual report on the RC2 website at http://www.rc2corp.com/investor/financial/2005/RC2_annreport.pdf

It will probably require a LOT of letters. The board is probably targeting the company's efforts to mass markets, and trends, as they point out in their mission statement. Such a letter writing campaign will probably need to find some LARGE grassroots support. The extremely passionate support of a few letters will have only a very small impact. The massive sales of the Refit model may have some influence... let's hope.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I didn't know any names, so I put "Attn: Product development" on the envelope.


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

And if that doesn't work, send them an "exploding soot card".  

Guess Who


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> RC2
> Highways 136 & 20
> PO Box 500
> Dyersville, IA
> ...


I thought you were writing to folks in Iowa. The only 'gentlepeople' I've heard of are in San Francisco. If you're going to San Francisco, you'll find a lot of them there.


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I thought you were writing to folks in Iowa. The only 'gentlepeople' I've heard of are in San Francisco. If you're going to San Francisco, you'll find a lot of them there.


With flowers in their hair.

Guess Who


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

LGFugate said:


> Here's mine, it'll be mailed tomorrow (Wednesday):
> 
> 
> RC2
> ...


A couple of points here, didn't amt/ertl/RC2 make their home/corporate offices in Oakbrook Illinois? Tom Lowe went to work with them as part of his sell out. Wouldn't a bunch of letters to he be of some use?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ziz said:


> Nemesis tanked worse than Trek 5, but at that point, the kit was already on its way.
> 
> You can't un-ring the bell.


Was it?????
I know there is a little time from green light to announcment. But I thought there was QUITE a but of time between Nemisis and the announcement of the scorpion kit.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> It is probably a board level decision to get out of plastic kits, so it will have to go through them again if that decision is to be changed. ... The board is probably targeting the company's efforts to mass markets, and trends, as they point out in their mission statement.


Actually, I'd be VERY surprised if the board exercised that sort of control. That's why they pay executives, to make such decisions. Such decisions would be more the purview of the marketing, merchandising and development departments as they're analyzing sales figures and costs. The people within the company are the ones who need to hear our desires. IF a board member got a few letters and cared enough to ask at the next board meeting, he'd probably ask a marketing VP, get whatever response, and smile and nod.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Which makes you wonder exactly *what* those "super-suits" with paychecks that look like international phone numbers actually *do* all day to justify their existence.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

With everyone's good graces, I'm going to make a website for this information. Saveenterprise.com helped Enterprise get a forth season, although not a fifth.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Ziz said:


> Which makes you wonder exactly *what* those "super-suits" with paychecks that look like international phone numbers actually *do* all day to justify their existence.


Well they must know *something* otherwise they'd still be working as retail cashiers  

There were names delivered to these boards earlier by Mike Warshaw. I'll see if I can't dig them up.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

John...your letter was probably forwarded to NASCAR...


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Funny thing is.. if Thomas where half-done with a master for the 1/350 TOS Enterprise, if RC says no, he couldn't tell us about it. heck, we would probably be suprised to know what he IS working on. 
Look at how far along the 1/1000 NX-01 was, before we heard about it.

What DOES make them want to make a model, is seeing it promoted on national TV, in a race that is watched by millions of fans. The fact that most of those fans are not going to buy as many models as geeky fanboys, doesn't seem to be a big issue.. its all about image. That's why we should be buying-out the entire stock of Scorpions, D-7s, and NX-01s, whether we like the model or not. Show them where the market is. While a good idea, a letter campaign gets the response of "these 100 letter writers have to buy 1000 kits each to be worth it. Look at the Scorpion, nobody's buying it.. new trek kits are a dangerous investment.. lets put these AMT kits back into production, that will make them happy"


----------



## TheYoshinator! (Apr 2, 2004)

No offense, but how many of these need to be made to satisfy everyone?

I love the TOS E too but...

I want something NEW. Something different.

I want a TMP K'tinga first and foremost.

It's always a TOS E, a Refit, an Excelsior, a Reliant, a Galaxy, or a Sovereign, or even a Voyager(though I think I'd love to see it in 1/350 as R. Sternabch designed it.)

How about a Valdore? or something non-Federation that will also sell well?


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

TheYoshinator! said:


> No offense, but how many of these need to be made to satisfy everyone?
> 
> I love the TOS E too but...
> 
> ...


K'Tinga gets my vote too. Or a 1/24th scale Galileo w/ 6 figures.

James


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I would love to see an accurate TOS era shuttle in 1/24 or even in 1/35(abundance of figures to convert)


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Let's be realistic - if RC/2 decides to do another 1/350 scale kit, they'll want it to sell well (Duh). A TOS E is practically a no-brainer, since the AMT kit was its best-selling kit of all time. Valdore? Might was well say Kazon Torpedo.


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Ever wonder why there has never been a Refit Enterprise Bridge kit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What the hell's a Valdore?
Oh yeah, it's from that last crappy movie, right?


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

RossW said:


> Let's be realistic - if RC/2 decides to do another 1/350 scale kit, they'll want it to sell well (Duh). A TOS E is practically a no-brainer, since the AMT kit was its best-selling kit of all time. Valdore? Might was well say Kazon Torpedo.


The problem is, from a business point of view, to the average person, including a lot of modelers, the TOS E doesn't look hardley any different than the Refit. Putting out 2 car kits that look the same one after the other may work but I don't think it will with the Enterprise. Sure they may sell a few thousand, but many, many people won't buy it, (don't forget we are not talking a $10.00 kit here) as they, for all intesive purposes, already have one. And selling a few thousand won't make the profits that RC is looking for on a single kit.

Now they could do something (I will probably get flak for this as RC probably does have someone scanning these boards and it may give them ideas) like Fine Molds is doing. Produce high end kits (like the Falcon that is going to cost around $200.00 US) and sell them at a really high mark up. Knowing that they won't sell as many as the mainsteam kits then they have to make a lot bigger profit per kit. So the profit on a few thousand high end kits is equal to the projected profit on 10s of thousands of mainstream kits. If I was RC I would look into the feasibility of it, but you might end up paying $200.00 for the 1/350th TOS E. 

Anyway, If you are going to write RC you are better off just asking them to continue with the Trek line. And take whatever may come. Besides, how many Trek subjects could they do that you wouldn't buy?

James


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JamesDFarrow said:


> . . . take whatever may come. Besides, how many Trek subjects could they do that you wouldn't buy?


Kazon Torpedo?


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Kazon Torpedo?


And what are the odds they will do that (again)? LOL!

James


----------



## nickyturner5000 (Jun 1, 2003)

*hello*

i don`t normally reply to these sort of threads, but RC2 are the same ones that bought out AMT/ERTL arent they? If they stop all the PL trek kits, won`t that majorly p*** alot of people off?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JamesDFarrow said:


> And what are the odds they will do that (again)?


About the same chance as their producing the Scorpion again?


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Ziz said:


> Which makes you wonder exactly *what* those "super-suits" with paychecks that look like international phone numbers actually *do* all day to justify their existence.


 
Yeah Ziz,See I got RC2 Resembling "OmniCorp" the Fictional Company in The Robocop films.So Dick Jones" might be a Name you could try. LOL Picture the "Super Suits" (I love that) Sitting up in their Ultra Swanky Tower then the rest of the scene goes just like Woozle put it " new trek kits are a dangerous investment.. lets put these AMT kits back into production, that will make them happy" lol and BTW was the Kazon deal Really the WORST of all the Trek Kits? Frankly Even though I NEVER saw the Episode(s) where it appears,I still Really dug the "Marquis" Ship from Revell/Monogram just an interesting design IMHO

John/Lonfan


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Worst trek kit probably goes to either the AMT Enterprise-A (not the smoothy), or the glowey, UFO mystery ship. granted, the Leif whas not a bad model, but it was 80% of the original model, molded in glow-in-the-dark plastic, and NOT A TREK SHIP. 

The Kazon Torpedo isn't actually a bad model.. just an unpopular one.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Sorry, but there is no freakin' way I could (or would) pay $200 for *any* kit.


Larry


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

The reality of the RC2 boardroom is way off from what you guys are thinking. The RoboCop analogy is way off - it probably looks more like what you would've seen in OfficeSpace. Besides, second guessing their plans is pointless - just send along your letters and see what comes of it. This will only help matters.

You'll all be disappointed to know that the demise of these models has more to do with a poor economy - rather than the greed and mean-spirited EVIL CORPORATION


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

LGFugate said:


> Sorry, but there is no freakin' way I could (or would) pay $200 for *any* kit.
> 
> 
> Larry


I guess the precludes the need for anyone reading this thread to try to organize an effort to get such a kit made. Nothing says a small consortium of fans couldn't put together enough critical mass to engineer a short run, licensed kit. .. but the cost will definately be in that range.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

wasnt the kazon torpedo a Revellogram kit? I dont think we can blame AMt for that fiasco....Id like to see the cardassian galor again though


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JamesDFarrow said:


> ...as they, for all intesive purposes, already have one. .


 _*Argh! *_It's "For all intents and purposes."

Their purposes probably aren't very intensive. 

Sorry, pet peeve internet misspelling.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^ You knew what he meant! :tongue:

I just read about 'abject apologies' and 'whomever' used instead of 'whoever'. You don't see me getting all excited about it :lol:


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

John P said:


> _*Argh! *_It's "For all intents and purposes."
> 
> Their purposes probably aren't very intensive.
> 
> Sorry, pet peeve internet misspelling.


Just like that FedEx commercial...

"Steely Dan is not one person. We get _fringe_ benefits, not _french_ benefits. _James_ Dean is an actor, _Jimmy_ Dean makes sausage. And, it's not the Leaning Tower of _Pizza_."


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ziz said:


> Just like that FedEx commercial...
> 
> "Steely Dan is not one person. We get _fringe_ benefits, not _french_ benefits. _James_ Dean is an actor, _Jimmy_ Dean makes sausage. And, it's not the Leaning Tower of _Pizza_."


One of the very few commercials I actually _like!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

woozle said:


> Ever wonder why there has never been a Refit Enterprise Bridge kit?


I'd get one. I loved the bridge from the refit.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

What's with all this Kazon Torpedo bashing?

What a great concept:

Ram your enemy's ship, and board troops directly 
through the hole you made with your ship!

I can't comment on the kit. I own one, but I haven't 
even looked at it yet.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Kazon Torp - nothing wrong with it as a plot element, or even as a kit design. The problem was that it was such a minor, left field choice to make as a kit when there were other designs from Voyager that people wanted first, namely the Speedboat shuttle.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Ziz,
That makes sense.

I would like to have a kit of all the ships in the Star Trek 
universe, no matter how obscure. I love the ships!

I'd even take a kit (or two) of the freighter "_Fortunate_" 
from *ENTERPRISE*! (I think it was in "Fortunate Son".)

So, any Trek-ship kits RC2 produces will be welcome!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah, but the speedboat shuttle didn't exist yet when Monogram got the Voyager license, and they were groping blindly to think up ships to fill their 5-kit contract. Instead of waiting a few years for more subjects to appear, they dove right in and shot their wad. Just like they did with SeaQuest and B5. One decent model, and a pile of useless crap that nobody wanted, in each case.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

CaptFrank said:


> What's with all this Kazon Torpedo bashing?
> 
> What a great concept:
> 
> ...


Practically a daily occurance in Starblazers/Space Cruiser Yamato.
Ram your enemies ship and let loose with your space marines.
(defiantly not a new idea by the time Voyager did it.)


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

CaptFrank said:


> I'd even take a kit (or two) of the freighter "_Fortunate_"
> from *ENTERPRISE*! (I think it was in "Fortunate Son".)


A friend of mine is working on a kit of that...well, scratchbuild at least. Whether he kits it is something I haven't asked him yet.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

I just mailed 2 letters.

Letter 1 - RC2 - My preferences in the TREK line (New and re-Issued)

Letter 2 - Monogram/Revell - Please make new BG kits and while I'm waiting, re-release all the old ones so that I don't have to sale shop on eBay.

My 2 cents, politely written of course.

I've never gotten too far by writing:

"You idiots, why don't you re-release your BG and Trek kits"...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

TheYoshinator! said:


> No offense, but how many of these need to be made to satisfy everyone?
> 
> I love the TOS E too but...


 
What are you talking about??????
There is only ONE accurate TOS Enterprise kit on the market and it is the size of a postage stamp.
Previous efforts don't count because they are soooooo inaccurate.
This effort is to get a large scale TOS Enterprise that is as accurate as the 1/1000 scale kit, with the quality of the refit kit and to actually have two Enterprises that are in fact in the same scale as each other.

While sure, I'd love to have a 1/350 K'tinga as well, I'm thinking about what has the greatest potentional for selling the most number of kits. Pretty much everybody on the planet knows about the starship Enterprise even if they are not a fan.




TheYoshinator! said:


> I want something NEW. Something different.
> 
> I want a TMP K'tinga first and foremost.


By your logic, your statement of wanting "something new" and mentioning the K'tinga is not exactly an accurate statement since there is of course a K'tinga that had already been released. So what your arguing for, is the same thing your arguing against.



TheYoshinator! said:


> It's always a TOS E, a Refit, an Excelsior, a Reliant, a Galaxy, or a Sovereign, or even a Voyager(though I think I'd love to see it in 1/350 as R. Sternabch designed it.)
> 
> How about a Valdore? or something non-Federation that will also sell well?


Those subjects are the ones most talked about, because those are the ones MOST wanted. Otherwise they wouldn't be talked about that much. Its thats simple
Tom Walsh (then product manager at AMT/Ertl) one wrote to me that.....
Enterprises sell better than anything, followed by Federation in general, with everything else brining up the rear.
I'm afraid a Valdore would sell only slightly better than a scorpion.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ziz said:


> Kazon Torp - nothing wrong with it as a plot element, or even as a kit design. The problem was that it was such a minor, left field choice to make as a kit when there were other designs from Voyager that people wanted first, namely the Speedboat shuttle.


Did the speedboat shuttle exist when the Kazon Torpedo was released?


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Okay, sorry to burst your bubble, but Consumer Economics 101.. the corporation doesn't care what you think or want. 

They (or any manufacturer) doesn't make a product based on 'it's a god idea', or 'the consumers want it'. they make a product, based on having a customer order it. Us model building, consumers are not their customer, we're just annoying static on their phones and email. Are you Wal-Mart or Target? no, your just a fan that isn't about to place an order with them for a minimum hundred cases (hypothetically), so your not worth the time it takes to read your letter. (Honest.. the old PL cared about making neeto stuff for the fans, but they're gone). 

For example, my company has a cheap, simple fax switch in our product line, which people call every day, asking how to buy, but our customers would rather sell the three-times-more-expensive, version, so it's not in production and they get information about the more expensive, feature-packed product that does things they don't need. 

Look at what the effort and letter-writing to Paramount, got for Startrek. Paramount replied that they would love to film trek episodes, but the customer for their product, stopped ordering it.. that's the same for Television shows, models, or your favorite brand of hotdogs at Wal-Mart..

The answer that your looking for, is CONVINCE THE CUSTOMER TO ORDER THE PRODUCT. If Wal-Mart sells out of Polar Lights Trek kits, they will order more and be interested in a wider product line. Buy Scorpions, whether you like them or not.. otherwise, a new trek kit is a risky investment. That's why they dropped the 1/350 K'Tinga, they (probably) didn't think they had anybody to sell it to.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I just read about 'abject apologies' and 'whomever' used instead of 'whoever'. You don't see me getting all excited about it :lol:


So you're just dead inside, right? 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

*Uhhh...Other suggestion...*

Guys,

(Forgive me for being the proverbial wet blanket.)  

Whay are we SO insistant about getting the OS E in 1/350th scale?! We KNOW they'd charge at least $50 for it. We KNOW it'd be physically huge. We also know that sales, (unless each of us, all our friends & all our family members ordered 5 cases apiece) would NEVER get high enough to recoup RC2's material investments, much less to EXCEED thier sales projections...

Why not go a bit *smaller*? Why not, say, *1/550 scale* or *1/500 scale*? That SHOULD put the OS E around the physical size of the ERTL Refit. It would be BIG enough to detail nicely, cheap enough so they'd sell more (Say, $25?), small enough so Joe Trekmodeller can buy more than two without fear of running out of space...

Besides, 1/350 WORKS for the Refit design because it has more inherent surface detail...the OS E doesn't HAVE much surface detail and thust might not look as good with its greatly simplified forms in that scale.

I would rather buy a couple of smaller E's, and use my shelf space for a whole fleet, rather than fit only one or two in my room...

Am I the ONLY modeller here thinking this way?!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Captain America said:


> 1/350 WORKS for the Refit design because it has more inherent surface detail...the OS E doesn't HAVE much surface detail and thust might not look as good with its greatly simplified forms in that scale.


I think it would work fine at 1:350th, but I do question whether it truly _needs_ to be so large to accurately render the detail present, both of the surface and the parts as well as the much simpler paint job. I'd buy one at 1:350 _or_ at the scales you mention -- but then I'm not such a stickler for consistent scale between kits as some people.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Captain America said:


> Why not, say, *1/550 scale* or *1/500 scale*? That SHOULD put the OS E around the physical size of the ERTL Refit. It would be BIG enough to detail nicely, cheap enough so they'd sell more (Say, $25?), small enough so Joe Trekmodeller can buy more than two without fear of running out of space...


Hmmm. You mean like the AMT cut-away Enterprise in 1/500? Frankly, Capt., if they're going to do a TOS Enterprise in 1/500, why bother to go to the expense of a new, more accurate, tooling, when you can just re-pop the AMT model and stick a PL logo on the box? If they do that, and if you want an accurate kit, you're still going to spend a ton of time or a fair amount of money on accurizing parts to get the kit to look right. 

If we get a new, accurate larger-scale Enterprise, it won't be in the 1/500 scale range.

The reasons for the clamor for 1/350 are as follows: 
• First off, we have the Enterprise before TOS and the one after TOS in that scale. 
• Secondly, there are Enterprise modelers who are also U.S. Navy modelers who have the CVN-65 in 1/350 scale and would love to have the TOS as a companion piece. 
• Thirdly, while the TOS E doesn't have the intricate exterior detail of the other two Trek models in that scale, there's sill the ability to make a hangar deck with shuttle in scale, and also, I feel a lot better about spending $50 to light a big kit than I do to light a small kit (think engine fronts). 
• Finally, that's the scale PL put in our heads several years ago when they announced the 1/350 NX-01 kit. We've kind of latched on to the idea of all the major kits, up to the movies, in that scale. While getting Klingon ships in that scale now seems unlikely, if there IS going to be a continuation of that line, the TOS E would be the most logical choice, given its recognizability and the fact that TOS E kits have always sold well, be it for AMT or for PL.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

It worked well at eleven feet long...


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> It worked well at eleven feet long...


What scale is that?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

In the neighborhood of HO scale.


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

woozle said:


> Okay, sorry to burst your bubble, but Consumer Economics 101.. the corporation doesn't care what you think or want.
> 
> They (or any manufacturer) doesn't make a product based on 'it's a god idea', or 'the consumers want it'. they make a product, based on having a customer order it. Us model building, consumers are not their customer, we're just annoying static on their phones and email. Are you Wal-Mart or Target? no, your just a fan that isn't about to place an order with them for a minimum hundred cases (hypothetically), so your not worth the time it takes to read your letter.
> 
> The answer that your looking for, is CONVINCE THE CUSTOMER TO ORDER THE PRODUCT. If Wal-Mart sells out of Polar Lights Trek kits, they will order more and be interested in a wider product line. Buy Scorpions, whether you like them or not.. otherwise, a new trek kit is a risky investment. That's why they dropped the 1/350 K'Tinga, they (probably) didn't think they had anybody to sell it to.


I think this is a valid point of view, and I do agree with the approach. I've personally cleaned out the local Sprawlmart of every PL kit I've found (with the exception of the Beverly Hillbillies car. There's enough Hillbillies in this town as it is...)

That said, a letter writing campaign is not a wasted effort. Yes, in the end retailers are the ones RC2 or any company are looking to please. However, these retailers don't usually call manufacturers and say "what have you got for me". That's where marketing departments come in. 

From a sales point of view, it is a lot easier for RC2 (or any company) to convince retailers to place an order if you have hard evidence that shows a clear demand for a product from the end consumer. Remember, companies spend many million dollars each year on market research. 

So don't be discouraged, and send those letters! While you're at it, you can use the suggestion cards at each store to tell Target and Wal-Mart you want more PL kits. I'd recommend giving them the PL# and sku#:

1:1000 TOS Enterprise: RC2 4200 / sku: 9073304200 
1:1000 Klingon D7: RC2 4202 / sku: 9073304202
1:350 NX01 Enterprise: RC2 4201 / sku: 9073304201
1:350 1701-A Ent: RC2 4204 / sku: 9073304204


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Captain America said:


> Am I the ONLY modeller here thinking this way?!


I sure as hell hope so.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

ClubTepes said:
 

> I sure as hell hope so.


Sheez, man...No need to be snippy! 

(Somebody get this man his caffiene fix, please! :tongue: :tongue: )

I just didn't understand the rationale BEHIND another 3 foot model...I didn't think about the Cutaway. (and maybe, in retrospect, I SHOULD HAVE...)

I STILL stand behind my thought, though, personally.

If you guys can convince them to tool up for the bigger ship, though, I'd likely buy it...not as readily as if it were done in the smaller scale...buuutttt...


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Captain America said:


> I just didn't understand the rationale BEHIND another 3 foot model...I didn't think about the Cutaway. (and maybe, in retrospect, I SHOULD HAVE...)


While I agree that it's unlikely, look at all the 1/350 ship models that have virtually flooded the market this last year, all in the $40-$60 range, compared to the up-to $1000 resin kits. that where the staple. RC has got to be seeing the trend towards providing more kits in this scale and looking at their sales. 

Speaking of which, any ideas how well the 1/350 NX-01 is selling? you have to look at both 1/350 kit's sales, to see whether the product line is likely to have a 3rd kit come out.... though As I said, for all we know, Thomas might have a master almost done and not be able to tell us about it.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

woozle said:


> Any ideas how well the 1/350 NX-01 is selling? you have to look at both 1/350 kit's sales, to see whether the product line is likely to have a 3rd kit come out....


I seem to recall Dave Metzner saying it was fairly successful, but again, that was by PL standards and not by RC2 standards. I have no doubt the Refit is selling better than the NX, but Dave has said he'd be surprised to see the line continue under RC2 unless the Refit has astonishing sales (something to that effect, anyway).


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

I seem to recall that PL looked at it as acceptable if they made their investment back, plus profit, it 2 or 3 years. I highly doubt that RC has that in mind for any kit. But let us hope they make a reasonable profit (and in an acceptable time frame) on the 1/350 NX-01 and Refit to justify another 1/350 kit. Only time will tell, I guess, but I would be happy if they just continue the Trek line in whatever scale they determine to be feasible.

Guess Who


----------



## Sci-Fi-Modeler (Mar 22, 2005)

Well I for one , would like to see all of the Capital Ships Done Up in 1/350 scaLe. 

Having said that I consider the "Capital Ships" to be first of all , each version of the Enterprise including the E. I consider the following Ones to be "Capital Ships" as well. The Romulan "War Bird". Both the one from TNG and TOS, the Klingon D-7, the Frengi Star Ship from DS-9, the Dominion Star Ship from DS-9 the one you saw most. It would be Great to Have a Dominion Ship & a Defiant & a Rio-Grand Shuttle all in the same scale. Neither of wich would be overly Huge in 1/350 , there could even be a 3 Ship Gift pack for these. Think of the Space Battle Dioramas we could be Building. And a Maquis Radier in that Scale as well which could be paired with a DS-9 Shuttle for more Space Battle Dioramas. I would like to see Both Klingon "Bird of Prey" the Scout Ship and the Larger "War Ship" class Done Up in 1/350 Scale too.

What am I missing here , Hmmmmm

...Carl........


.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

There is no master for any third 350th scale ship at this date.
If Thomas is working on another 1:350 scale ship it is without my knowledge.
The last 1:350th project never got beyond a partial set of drawings and is not going forward at this date.

Dave


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

Dave, let's just talk some hypotheticals

Let's say that people want a 1/350 scale TOS Enterprise, and are willing to pay upfront for it to cover development costs

How much are we talking, making sure that everyone is getting proper payment and not giving a cut rate to the project. How much are we talking from the first pencil line to the kit hitting a doormat?

That way people have an idea of what these things really cost, and what kind of support needs to be generated just to make the project feasible financially


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

My gut guess is $60K - $100K on the low end.

If you plan a short run - 10 thousand units - you're probably looking at a $200 price tag for a 1/350 TOS E. Assuming I had this kind of scratch in my back pocket, I wouldn't ante up for RC2 to do it. . . why bother? I'd try to get my own license.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

What you're proposing is not "science fiction" p) . Although a logistical nightmare if it doesn't go ahead, you could start it up with a sunset clause. You could say, I'll get the license and get a 1/1000 Enterprise E at your door by this time in 18 months. To do so, I'll need 10,000 people send USD$150 to this account. If I don't get 10,000 lots of $150 within 6 months, the sunset clause says you have to send the money back to people. If you do get the cash within 6 months, you've then got a year to get the product to our doors. 

You can either kiss your $150 away for 6 months (after which you get it back) or you get what you want after 18 months (or however long it takes Thomas / Chris W et al to rip one out. A model that is).

The process could then be continued.

You could start off with a 'who is interested type thing', but that's only an indication. There's no point in putting up a poll only to have people backing out.

From there you could build p) on the company. Maybe you invest x amount per year and your dividends are in the form of models??


I know I would have no hesitations in putting in 3 orders for a big Enterprise E (whatever scale, but no longer than the refit we've just got). So now you just need 9,997 more people!

I think as this model industry is changing, so do the manufacturers. Provided you can get the license sorted out within reason and your fee for doing the work, I don't mind payment first followed by model 18 months later when you know it's exactly what you want. I won't have to read posts about people blubbing about how crap RC2 is and the manufacturer doesn't have to sweat it regarding if the thing will sell or not.


Just my 2 “wishful thinking” bob's worth!


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

That's one way to do it, but certainly not the quickest and most efficient. But, 747 has clearly pointed out a viable option for pulling something like this off. It's certainly not impossible, it just depends on a certain amount of willpower. Note that even in his example the kit cost has gone from the $60 neighborhood to $150.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sci-Fi-Modeler said:


> Well I for one , would like to see all of the Capital Ships Done Up in 1/350 scaLe.


 Hardly likely.

We really aught to put this diagram in the FAQ:
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/350enterprises.jpg

Now look at those sizes and remember RC2 like to make little bitty cars.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

ChrisDoll said:


> That's one way to do it, but certainly not the quickest and most efficient. But, 747 has clearly pointed out a viable option for pulling something like this off. It's certainly not impossible, it just depends on a certain amount of willpower. Note that even in his example the kit cost has gone from the $60 neighborhood to $150.


I think with todays technology the account set up and sunset clause could be held remotley, for example (in case people are worried they won't get there money back if it doesn't reach the figure needed), an electronic pay pal type thing which if the value does not reach the required level by the certain time, paypal will autosend everyone's money back. If it does reach the amount, the money is released to the person / company that is being commisioned to do the job. There could even be a partial payment system once the money has arrived (like when you get a house built). My figures for 6 months and a year are wild stabs in the dark. (I woudln't have a clue how long it would take the pros here to whip up a decent sized Ent E). 

(In fact, I think my idea is so bloody good that I'm surprised Paypal don't do anythign like this and pocket the interest. It could cover a whole range of things. I should sell it and make squillions hahaa:devil: ) 

Your'e right Chris about the efficiency, but it beats sitting around waiting to see what RC2 aren't going to do next... If RC2 aren't going to do more of the type of thing people seem to want here, I fail to see where good kits are going to come from. (I can hear Merriman laughing his head off right about now...!). How long did the 1/350 refit take from the time it was decided to go ahead with it to arriving at my door?

As for the price, well, you pay for what you get. Maybe we shouldn't be writing off RC2 just yet? If the $150 mark is too high, then we all at least know where we stand. A lot would depend on the licence I guess. Like I said, you'd have to get some indication form a poll at first to see what people would be willing to pay etc. If you get more than the 10,000 (random figure) you can give money back or put it towrards the next kit. Or have a sliding scale. 5,000 intersted only, we need $300 per kit. The more we get, the cheaper it will end up being. (Not much of a capitalist scheme there, but it's just for the kick off. Whoeevr gets commisioned look at what they're willing to do it for with their fee included. Mayeb they get 100% profits on future orders? Remember, after the first run, you'll have amuch better idea of how many people are out there that will do it every time, pretty much regardless of the ship, provided it's good quality). 

ok, i'll by 4, now you only need 9,996 mor people! :tongue:


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

I would really like to see the Star Trek PL line continued.I would like to Thank PL for Thomas Sasser he has been a great asset to you guys at PL. And I really think it would be ashame if the ST Line of Model Kits at PL discontinued.

My hat is off to you Thom,keep up the excellent work!! :thumbsup:


----------

